# DS #5530: Battle & Get! Pokemon Typing DS (Japan)



## Chanser (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6984^^


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks interesting.

I'll be trying this. Doubt it will be any good, though.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 23, 2011)

Doesn't this need the keyboard? If so the Rom is practically useless, unless someone got a keyboard for it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 23, 2011)

GameWinner said:
			
		

> Doesn't this need the keyboard? If so the Rom is practically useless, unless someone got a keyboard for it.


There's an in-game keyboard using the DS's touchscreen.


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 23, 2011)

I ordered this game today on Play-Asia.
Not that i can read Japanese, just cause i collect all those games with extra hardware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Another question, does it come to the US/Europe?


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 23, 2011)

I, for one, can't wait to get this.

Basically, it sounds like learning Japanese.  It'll be a great assistant to My Japanese Coach.


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 23, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, then I might as well try it out then.


----------



## Raika (Apr 23, 2011)

Okay.... What exactly is this? O_O


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 23, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> I, for one, can't wait to get this.
> 
> Basically, it sounds like learning Japanese.  It'll be a great assistant to My Japanese Coach.


It will only be Japanese pokémon names though, they aren't real words and won't help you in real life whatsoever short of entering a Japanese pokémon spelling contest?


----------



## badgerkins (Apr 23, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> Okay.... What exactly is this? O_O



Spelling game with Pokemon.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 23, 2011)

Looks okay, nothing really bad, but not at all good. Kinda like Pokemon Dash.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 23, 2011)

tested this on supercard dstwo, newest firmware and software
patched mdoe: black screen with something written in japanese. pressed all buttons and touched the touchscreen. no reaction
clean mode: exactly the same

looks like we need to wait for a patch or a fix or software update


----------



## Luxraygiri (Apr 23, 2011)

Really dosen´t need the keyboard?
I don´t have my DS here, so, i can´t test the game
I tested in DeSmuME last rev, and dosen´t work

~Cheers


----------



## MigueelDnd (Apr 23, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> tested this on supercard dstwo, newest firmware and software
> patched mdoe: black screen with something written in japanese. pressed all buttons and touched the touchscreen. no reaction
> clean mode: exactly the same
> 
> looks like we need to wait for a patch or a fix or software update



Doesn't work with Supercard DS Two? Crap, it must carry some strong AP or something that has never been tried before... It's a shame though, I wanted to try out this game.


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 23, 2011)

I thought that this was going to be on the Nintendo 3DS


----------



## jonesman99 (Apr 23, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> I thought that this was going to be on the Nintendo 3DS


It did seem like it for the longest... but I think its going to be fine for the DS.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm definately trying this. Is there an Anti-piracy on it?


----------



## basher11 (Apr 23, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> I'm definately trying this. Is there an Anti-piracy on it?
> QUOTE(hunter291 @ Apr 22 2011, 07:48 PM) tested this on supercard dstwo, newest firmware and software
> patched mdoe: black screen with something written in japanese. pressed all buttons and touched the touchscreen. no reaction
> clean mode: exactly the same
> ...


it could just be that person though.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 23, 2011)

maybe it searches for the carts internal sensor or for the keyboard. i dled the official release from this thread with no patch or whatever and i only got a black screen. should i upload the japanese error ?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 23, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> maybe it searches for the carts internal sensor or for the keyboard. i dled the official release from this thread with no patch or whatever and i only got a black screen. should i upload the japanese error ?


Yes, then someone can put it through google translate or something.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 23, 2011)

tried to photograph it as good as possible. hope that someone can read it xD


----------



## loco365 (Apr 23, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> tried to photograph it as good as possible. hope that someone can read it xD


I got the same. I'll get a clear image. Give me 5 minutes.

EDIT:


----------



## pokeeiyuu (Apr 23, 2011)

The error screen says:
"Nintendo Wireless Keyboard connection setup has failed.
Please turn off your DS, reinsert the DS card and turn your DS on again."

So even though there was talk that you didn't need the Wireless Keyboard to play, it still looks for it.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 23, 2011)

pokeeiyuu said:
			
		

> The error screen says:
> "Nintendo Wireless Keyboard connection setup has failed.
> Please turn off your DS, reinsert the DS card and turn your DS on again."
> 
> So even though there was talk that you didn't need the Wireless Keyboard to play, it still looks for it.


I knew it said something about the keyboard. That's all I could translate. But anyways, something needs to be done so it skips that and uses the touch screen off the bat.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Apr 23, 2011)

People who buy this preowned without the keyboard are screwed by the look of it. Will be testing on Acekard 2i asap.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 23, 2011)

VentusVanitas said:
			
		

> People who buy this preowned without the keyboard are screwed by the look of it. Will be testing on Acekard 2i asap.


I used an AK2i. You'll just get the same screen I did. Don't waste your time.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok thanks for that. Damn.

Looks like a great game, shame it didn't come 8 months ago when I wanted to learn the jap names of the Pokemon.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 23, 2011)

latest wood firmware gives white screen... so i give up on this game.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 23, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> latest wood firmware gives white screen... so i give up on this game.


It was white for about 10 seconds for me, then threw me the error screen. It might just be that, or it establishes a wireless communication with the keyboard as an anti-piracy attempt.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 23, 2011)

This won't be able to be emulated.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 23, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> This won't be able to be emulated.


Why not? It does have a touchscreen keyboard. Plus, a custom LUA script could be written for Desmume so it can take in keyboard input and use it via gameplay instead of button presses (A, B, X, Y etc.)


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 23, 2011)

100% doesn't works on all emulators....

Reasons: Requires DSi Wireless Keyboard!


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 23, 2011)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> 100% doesn't works on all emulators....
> 
> Reasons: Requires DSi Wireless Keyboard!


Aww... That's too bad.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 23, 2011)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> 100% doesn't works on all emulators....
> 
> Reasons: Requires DSi Wireless Keyboard!


It's not specifically for the DSi. All DS systems use it. The reason it fails is because it has a Bluetooth transmitter in the legit game card, and flashcards don't have one. Therefore, it throws you that screen, assuming that the device only failed to boot. This must also be an anti-piracy tactic because of the lack of Bluetooth capabilities on a standard DS system. But I don't see why it is completely unplayable. If it has a touchscreen keyboard, why can't it be used? I can type quite fast on the DSi Web Browser, so why can't I also type fast on Typing DS?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't think the touchscreen keyboard seen is actually used to type. I think it's more for recognition of what you hit on the keyboard. Regardless, the keyboard is a key component of the game. I'm sure it's a requirement and not just an option, since every flash cart and emulator returns the exact same error.

Edit: I think that people jumped the gun when seeing that there was a keyboard present on the touchscreen and instantly thought that it must be another option in a game based around the innovative keyboard feature of that game. Has anybody actually bothered to prove that the touchscreen could be used and not the keyboard?

Jump to conclusions and you're bound to end up disappointed.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 23, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I don't think the touchscreen keyboard seen is actually used to type. I think it's more for recognition of what you hit on the keyboard. Regardless, the keyboard is a key component of the game. I'm sure it's a requirement and not just an option, since every flash cart and emulator returns the exact same error.
> 
> Edit: I think that people jumped the gun when seeing that there was a keyboard present on the touchscreen and instantly thought that it must be another option in a game based around the innovative keyboard feature of that game. Has anybody actually bothered to prove that the touchscreen could be used and not the keyboard?
> 
> Jump to conclusions and you're bound to end up disappointed.


Well, when Serebii gets their asses in gear and get to covering the game, we'll know if we can use the touch screen.


----------



## MasterKnight (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi there people. Well, the real game requires the keyboard too for the first time so you set your DS Keyboard's internal ID such as the PokéWalker. Just that now you MUST have the keyboard for the first time run, then you won't be needing it anymore. What we actually need is a SAV file of this game after calibration and recognition was done so it will just continue the game normally because once the keyboard was registered, the title screen will just appear normally.

Later on, you don't need the keyboard anymore to play this game because you can use this game too when traveling and you don't walk around with a keyboard everyday and I see people play this without the keyboard. Just that it requires the keyboard for FIRST TIME only. It's a nice thing Pokémon Company did there to prevent the ROM from loading, but yea, just the SAV file would fix this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Click the spoiler button below to see the screen you get when the DS cannot find a bluetooth keyboard in close range.



Spoiler










Would be nice if a patch is made to bypass this and give "ok" to the ROM that a keyboard was previously set already  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

If any of you has this game and has R4 and such, use the SAV backup tool to get the SAV file after the keyboard was set and share witih us for the meantime please.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 23, 2011)

MasterKnight said:
			
		

> Hi there people. Well, the real game requires the keyboard too for the first time so you set your DS Keyboard's internal ID such as the PokéWalker. Just that now you MUST have the keyboard for the first time run, then you won't be needing it anymore. What we actually need is a SAV file of this game after calibration and recognition was done so it will just continue the game normally because once the keyboard was registered, the title screen will just appear normally.
> 
> Later on, you don't need the keyboard anymore to play this game because you can use this game too when traveling and you don't walk around with a keyboard everyday and I see people play this without the keyboard. Just that it requires the keyboard for FIRST TIME only. It's a nice thing Pokémon Company did there to prevent the ROM from loading, but yea, just the SAV file would fix this
> 
> ...


Wow. If that's the case, I must find a save. And now.


----------



## TheFredster (Apr 23, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I e-mailled Serebii yesterday and he stated that his copy has been held up in delivery due to the Bank Holidays in England. He said that if he doesn't get it today, then it's likely that he has to wait until Tuesday to start the coverage. He got screwed by easter.

I am really intrigued about this game though. Hope it has things to send to Black & White


----------



## plasma (Apr 23, 2011)

This is a new AP......i hope we get the save soon...i was fucking waitin for this for a looong time.....YWG please release a new Wood firmware once we have the save


----------



## MasterKnight (Apr 23, 2011)

My Wood version loads the ROM successfully in both TTDS and R4i-SDHC (Upgrade v1.4). Just that I get to that black screen saying to please turn on the keyboard to set it up with the DS Card. But yea, I hope they make a patch to bypass that part.


----------



## azkirby (Apr 23, 2011)

NOOOO!
i waited so long for this game. I hope there coming a patch soon that whil work on the M3i Zero to.


----------



## TheFredster (Apr 23, 2011)

Fairly certain the game NEEDS the keyboard to be played, and that the touch screen isn't an alternative method


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 23, 2011)

MasterKnight said:
			
		

> Hi there people. Well, the real game requires the keyboard too for the first time so you set your DS Keyboard's internal ID such as the PokéWalker. Just that now you MUST have the keyboard for the first time run, then you won't be needing it anymore. What we actually need is a SAV file of this game after calibration and recognition was done so it will just continue the game normally because once the keyboard was registered, the title screen will just appear normally.
> 
> Later on, you don't need the keyboard anymore to play this game because you can use this game too when traveling and you don't walk around with a keyboard everyday and I see people play this without the keyboard. Just that it requires the keyboard for FIRST TIME only. It's a nice thing Pokémon Company did there to prevent the ROM from loading, but yea, just the SAV file would fix this
> 
> ...


So wouldn't just using a save file of a game that already used the wireless keyborad work?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 23, 2011)

So all we need is a bypass patch?


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 23, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> So all we need is a bypass patch?


I think so since all there might missing is a wireless keyboard. Just guessing.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Apr 23, 2011)

If we doesn't have the keyboard the game isn't playable ? Well for what need a touch screem for this game if we can't play with stylus =/


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 23, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 23, 2011)

I got this from serebii.net "With these medals, you also have the ability to unlock various new skins for the *keyboard on the bottom *screen" Since it was posted on Thursday from the official site, I assume that there will be a bottom screen keyboard.


----------



## TheFredster (Apr 23, 2011)

There is a keyboard constantly on the bottom screen, yes. However, from what I've been able to discern from Serebii and the official sites, it's more used for guidance as to where to put your fingers


----------



## loco365 (Apr 23, 2011)

TheFredster said:
			
		

> There is a keyboard constantly on the bottom screen, yes. However, from what I've been able to discern from Serebii and the official sites, it's more used for guidance as to where to put your fingers


Well, if this is the case, it'll be literally impossible to pirate the game.

+1 for Nintendo.


----------



## plasma (Apr 23, 2011)

Well done Nintendo for making some of us PISSED......+1 Nintendo

(We will play it in rom form soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## loco365 (Apr 23, 2011)

cooleo said:
			
		

> Well done Nintendo for making some of us PISSED......+1 Nintendo
> 
> (We will play it in rom form soon
> 
> ...


I severely doubt that. If we cannot use a form of typing on the game, we cannot play it at all.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 23, 2011)

cooleo said:
			
		

> Well done Nintendo for making some of us PISSED......+1 Nintendo
> 
> (We will play it in rom form soon
> 
> ...


Wait, I've got the solution just for you cooleo!

Pokemon Typing AP solution

Though I don't know why they put such heavy AP on a Japan-only game


----------



## Arshes91 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello Every one i such try to my self this game on desmume SVN using with desmume output and is appaning this black screen for keyboard user it'sblocking and then in the desmume output is apparing the unhandled codes like as Hex or such othe like here for my apparence

Command9: Unhandled Backup memory Command: FF FROM 0206E96C
Command9: Unhandled Backup memory Command: 01 FROM 0206EA48
Command9: Unhandled Backup memory Command: 01 FROM 0206EA48

Any Intrest


----------



## 95girl (Apr 23, 2011)

so we should make an ap which makes the game able to bypass the medal thing and giving you the unlock of the virtual keyboard...isn't it?


----------



## machomuu (Apr 23, 2011)

95girl said:
			
		

> so we should make an ap which makes the game able to bypass the medal thing and giving you the unlock of the virtual keyboard...isn't it?


No, there's no reason we'd want to create AP for a game that has AP that Disables the ability to play the game.  If anything, we'd need AAP (Anti-Anti Piracy)


----------



## loco365 (Apr 23, 2011)

Jhon 591 said:
			
		

> Can bypass the black screen message
> 
> RAM, 0209CCAE FC -> 00
> 
> ...


KUDOS TO YOU. I must use the AR code. I'll test on Acekard 2i. Give me 20 minutes.

EDIT: The code won't work. Every time I try to access the codes list, the AceKard crashes. I'll have to hard-patch the game.


----------



## 95girl (Apr 23, 2011)

Look what I found

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3Z61b8JxGw

fake or true?you should test.

Sorry doesn't work to he/she too


----------



## 95girl (Apr 23, 2011)

I noticed a thing.now i watched the video.Looks like it works on an emu...   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjfoS-npuRM...feature=related

or it's a fake?


----------



## loco365 (Apr 23, 2011)

Jhon 591 said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's obviously fake. Those are pre-release images.


----------



## chyyran (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow, Nintendo is milking pokemon like a cowMiltank


----------



## loco365 (Apr 23, 2011)

Jhon 591 said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## pokeeiyuu (Apr 23, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> EDIT: It's looking for the keyboard. It tells you to push the FN button, me thinks. I'm not 100% sure, but I'm quite confident with that.



Have you tried clicking the big grey button on that screen? Even though it's asking to set up the keyboard with the Fn key, the big grey button seems to say "Play without using the keyboard."


----------



## 95girl (Apr 23, 2011)

I've read somewhere that white screen goes away after 15 seconds.What if you try the clean rom and push that grey button?

*Posts merged*

I've read somewhere that white screen goes away after 15 seconds.What if you try the clean rom and push that grey button?


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks, quite funny that nintendo really tries it's best, but there is always a patch


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 23, 2011)

they aren't trying their best for piracy, this is simply a game which NEEDS the keyboard. their isn't a keyboard in the touchscreen and I dont think that they did it for piracy. it is simply they way the card works. no bluetooth (or whatever) in the flashcard, no game. in hg/ss it wasn't that important, because the walker thingy was optional, but you need the keyboard to play the game.


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 23, 2011)

yea..... you're right, but I've heard the keyboard on the screen works...


----------



## TheFredster (Apr 23, 2011)

Jhon 591 said:
			
		

> ROM patch thanks to Dicastia
> 
> Get passed that part of the FN button but still with issues
> 
> ...


Forgive my ignorance, but how is that applied?


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 23, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Fishaman P said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I meant learning Japanese characters, Kanji or whatever.  My Japanese Coach does a painfully boring job of teaching them to you.


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 23, 2011)

YESSSSSS, The lower screen works, just cleared 2 levels, (I use R4I-SDHC), just put the AC code with an cheatcode editor, then download retrogamefan's multicard update 6.56 and put the the extinfo ans savelib from Jhon 591 (thanks again) and play


----------



## Luxraygiri (Apr 23, 2011)

Jhon 591 said:
			
		

> ROM patch thanks to Dicastia
> 
> Get passed that part of the FN button but still with issues
> 
> ...



*So...Jonh 591, please, you can send me the patched / fixed rom? Or anyone teach me how to apply that patch?
Thanks

~Cheers*


----------



## TheFredster (Apr 23, 2011)

Any method to get the code working on Desmume?


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 23, 2011)

Luxraygiri said:
			
		

> Jhon 591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NO ROM REQUESTS READ THE DAMN RULES


----------



## Color~ (Apr 23, 2011)

Please upload Patched Rom.


----------



## Schlupi (Apr 23, 2011)

Color~ said:
			
		

> SNIP



REALLY? I JUST posted above you about this. Post reported.

(people...people... I am done for the day).

@ Luxraygiri: really? you edit STILL has a rom request in it despite editing.


----------



## Luxraygiri (Apr 23, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Color~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Sorry, i forgotted the rules
Now, i remembered da rules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## VentusVanitas (Apr 23, 2011)

How do we use said fix?


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 23, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Color~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hai thar. can u give me teh rumz ? but only patchud becuz me doesnt have le keyboard.

jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just wanted to ask whether a patch really changes anything ? we could enter the menu (maybe) but without the keyboard, the whole game wouldn't work. i thought someone already wrote that we cant use the "touchscreen keyboard" because it doesnt exist. but i will still watch this topic and how it carries on xD


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 23, 2011)

what does happen when we patch the rm ? we can enter the menu, nothing  more. i would be happy to be proven wrong, but thats what i am thinking.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 23, 2011)

lol i meaned rom xD what is rm ?


----------



## Krestent (Apr 23, 2011)

If anyone here has bought the game, have they been able to pair the keyboard with a computer?


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 23, 2011)

I downloaded the rom from -snip-, after this I waited 12 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




After this I downloaded: "R4cce" and downloaded retrogamefans multicard update 6.56 (search on filetrip .com)
Then I downloaded desmume 0.9.7 (search on google)
I did run the rom from -snip- and the screen was white, after 15 seconds there was a message (black screen with white Japanese words...)
I used the cheat: 0209CCAD 00E70000 on desmume and it came trough the sign, now there was that fn message, after this I used desmume and did: 
Open > DSeSume > Click File > Open Rom > Select your rom > Wait until the rom has been loaded > Click File > Export Backup Memory >Save as : b-pokemonb.SAV(Pokemon Black Example) > Transfer it to your NDS.
(The multicard update 6.56 must be on your flashcard)
Go to your ds (on PC) and go to TTmenu (from multicardupdate), you will see extinfo and savelib, replace them with this download:  https://sites.google.com/site/dicaztia/info...rects=0&d=1

Put the sav on your r4 (or other flashcart), and used r4cce and put the cheat into the database
Start TTmenu.nds
Start Pokemon Type etc....
(You must use the sav file from desmume...)


----------



## basher11 (Apr 23, 2011)

mwahaha the on-screen keyboard is true!

the game's first tutorial is the q, a, and z buttons.

then w, s, x, e, d, and c.

LOL the keyboard is really tiny.

also, you do most of menu navigation on the on-screen keyboard.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 23, 2011)

approved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 patched the rom, clicked the grey button, and now it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keyboard on touchscreen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I think I will still buy it. feels realler with the keyboard


----------



## basher11 (Apr 23, 2011)

you can have some fun before you even play the game.

on the main screen, where the title is, just keep pressing the buttons on the keyboard and pokemon will come up.


----------



## Giratina3 (Apr 23, 2011)

This game is so fun and weird at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Imma have some fun with this xD


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 23, 2011)

fuuuu. i have the feelign i wont get very far without the keyboard xD i'm so retarded slow with the small touchscreen keyboard xD know i know what i spend my next money on xD


----------



## Color~ (Apr 23, 2011)

Yay! Pokemon Typing DS is awsome!


----------



## shiny_espeon (Apr 23, 2011)

Does the game save properly for everyone else? Everytime I restart the game it starts from the beginning, so maybe there's still more AP. Other than that it works fine. I'm using Supercard DSONE.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 23, 2011)

inb4dstwohaters


----------



## basher11 (Apr 23, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> inb4dstwohaters


FYI, the game didn't even work on the DSTWO, just like other flashcarts. so there's no hating here.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 23, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I meant.

Those people are just waiting for an opportunity to say DSTwo is no better than the other carts.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 23, 2011)

being a little off-topic, but:

the DSTWO runs games clean, but in this case, the game requires the keyboard peripheral.

in essence, it was obvious that no flashcart could have run it (also needs that bluetooth connection)

back ON topic,

tiny letters on the on-screen keyboard is a better challenge than the real keyboard itself.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 23, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> being a little off-topic, but:
> 
> the DSTWO runs games clean, but in this case, the game requires the keyboard peripheral.
> 
> in essence, it was obvious that no flashcart could have run it (also needs that bluetooth connection)


It doesn't require it after all, as proven in the previous pages.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 23, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> It doesn't require it after all, as proven in the previous pages.


we established that the game needed it _once_.
if we didn't need it, then why would it ask for the keyboard connection, thus leaving us stuck.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 23, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> being a little off-topic, but:
> 
> the DSTWO runs games clean, but in this case, the game requires the keyboard peripheral.
> 
> ...


I agree. After Jaroda, I realized just how hard it actually is. lol I'll make a video to prove it's been cracked.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 23, 2011)

It doesn't require it when you hex edited the correct parts.
Thus, it isn't required.

We could test that by using a save file created by the patched rom with a clean rom to see if it still asks for keyboard connection.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 23, 2011)

i was referring to the clean rom, not the hex edit.

of course, now that it's fixed, it doesn't need the keyboard.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 23, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> It doesn't require it when you hex edited the correct parts.
> Thus, it isn't required.
> 
> We could test that by using a save file created by the patched rom with a clean rom to see if it still asks for keyboard connection.


I can upload my save if someone has a legit card. Any takers?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 23, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...
How about we just try with a clean rom?


----------



## basher11 (Apr 23, 2011)

i'm trying it right now.

edit: the black screen with the "no keyboard connection" comes up.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 23, 2011)

Then that means it doesn't check just once.

But since the patched rom doesn't check for keyboard, maybe the save file simply isn't marked as "having connected to keyboard" when created by the patched rom?
It would be better to try with a save file directly created by a retail cart.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 23, 2011)

well, the game is fixed. i don't think there's any more need to go any farther than this.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 24, 2011)

Waiting for cracking "wireless keyboard" issue on desmume....


----------



## basher11 (Apr 24, 2011)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> Waiting for cracking "wireless keyboard" issue on desmume....


with the patched rom? because it works fine on no$zoomer


----------



## VentusVanitas (Apr 24, 2011)

Its on the previous page. Its called Openpatch


----------



## tlyee61 (Apr 24, 2011)

Jhon 591 said:
			
		

> Moved to this page, On screen keybord working!,  Don't know the over issue though...
> 
> Added to the open pather
> 
> ...


I get some random error when i drag my rom onto it 
it says something like could not find file


----------



## loco365 (Apr 24, 2011)

I went back to play my game. Guess what? There's no save.

Either there is a third AP method, or I don't know how to save. Halp.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 24, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> I went back to play my game. Guess what? There's no save.


yeah, me too. it's probably AP.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 24, 2011)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you they put so much anti-piracy in this game it isn't funny. But at least it shows that they can think ahead. If this thing is bypassed, then we can make this happen. In this case, if we bypass the black screen, we get the unusable button. If we get past that, then we can have the game not save. What's going to be next? It's a mystery.


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 24, 2011)

If someone orders it, could they scan the kana/romaji sheet that's included? I saw a pic, and it looks neat. (:


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 24, 2011)

did you save your file ? i pressed start (when i was on the keyboard map thingie), pressed a, them i'm back at the main screen. the save loads without a problem. did you save this way ? if not, try it.

alex, can you show me a pic of what you mean ?


----------



## VentusVanitas (Apr 24, 2011)

Yep, no save after power off. Stupid AP, and it's not even main series!


----------



## MasterKnight (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey there!

To everyone who are still asking themselves why the Wireless Keyboard is needed when starting up the game for the first time...

This is simply because Genius Sonority assumes that you're playing it in your DS, the real game, and assuming you do have the keyboard at least for the first time run of the game, so, for this startup, they require you to register that keyboard to your gamecart, whether you will continue to use the keyboard in the future or not. You can use the bottom screen instead of the keyboard alright... but just for the first time they WANT you to register the keyboard or else you cannot play.

They do know that it's not required all the time or that you won't be using it all the time, but they think you should atleast register it with the game cart, but yea, this was fixed for ROMs, so, no need to continue asking why the keyboard is needed because now you know why. You can decide later if you want to use the keyboard or not, just like I said in the other pages of this topic.

Have fun playing like me!


----------



## loco365 (Apr 24, 2011)

VentusVanitas said:
			
		

> Yep, no save after power off. Stupid AP, and it's not even main series!


I also noticed it won't go into sleep mode when you close the DS. Is that another anti-piracy thing so the battery drains faster so you have to turn it off and delete the temporary save?


----------



## Color~ (Apr 24, 2011)

Omg. Game not save. >.< AP Stupid!


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 24, 2011)

Think it's AP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



people could not save with Pokemon SS and HG, what did people when that happened (srry for english, i'm dutch...)


----------



## Color~ (Apr 24, 2011)

This Game is have Full AP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks Nintendo!


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 24, 2011)

Well.... Happy easter


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok now I'm really pissed of, I tried almost everything and it still does't work


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 24, 2011)

mudro33 said:
			
		

> Ok now I'm really pissed of, I tried almost everything and it still does't work


Best and only working solution


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, maybe you're right, but I would think there must be somewhere a patch to make te save work...


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 24, 2011)

i have a dstwo.... no problems xD i can save and load the save. fuck yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only prob for the dstwo (like for every opther card) was the keyboard registration. but now, the dstwo wins again


----------



## loco365 (Apr 24, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> i have a dstwo.... no problems xD i can save and load the save. fuck yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kernel are you using? Maybe I can have my AceKard boot with the DSTWO kernel and I could get it to work.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 24, 2011)

how is this supposed to work ? oO completely different soft- and hardware. but if you want to know, i have the newest stuff from the homepage


----------



## TheClaw94 (Apr 24, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> i have a dstwo.... no problems xD i can save and load the save. fuck yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get it to work? I have a DSTwo and I can't load the save after powering off and on.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 24, 2011)

oO i can. i load the patched rom on the dstwo (clean mode), played a bit. when i was on that kind of keyboard map, i just pressed start, pressed a (the left option is automatically chosen) and (i think) it saved. atleast i could play from where i left after restarting


----------



## TheClaw94 (Apr 24, 2011)

When I try to run it in Clean mode I just get a white screen.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 24, 2011)

ok. i will get my supercard dstwo, play a round and write you back in like 5 minutes how i saved and what mode and whatever.

wf oO now my saves gone, too. i thought it saved, last time i load it oO but now my saves gone oO


----------



## TheClaw94 (Apr 24, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> ok. i will get my supercard dstwo, play a round and write you back in like 5 minutes how i saved and what mode and whatever.
> 
> wf oO now my saves gone, too. i thought it saved, last time i load it oO but now my saves gone oO


Did you turn your DS off the first time? The save loads prefectly fine until you turn off, then it disappears. That's the problem I'm having.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 24, 2011)

you lose your save when you turn it off, not when you go back from the main screen.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 24, 2011)

hmm i dont know exactly. maybe i just tried to load it from the menu again, to see if it saved, but i dont remember correctly. that means i need to work with rts until a save patch is out.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Apr 24, 2011)

Hmm ... someone put a hint where a can find the patched game or explain more detailed how can I play this game without the keyboard , please ? *.*

Omg , I found the solution but don't have surveys for my country ( Brazil ) , Have a solution for my case ?


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 24, 2011)

What do you mean???, solution for saving or black screen?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 24, 2011)

A rom patch was already posted earlier, and after using the patch it works fine using the touch screen on my DSTwo.
http://gbatemp.net/t289812-ds-5530-battle-...t&p=3607826

It's a fun little game actually, I've already bought a copy.

You know what I think though? It would be very easy to make a macro or something for use with desmume, where key-presses hit a certain part of the touch screen.


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 24, 2011)

Bu toyu can't save, right???


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 24, 2011)

* But you can't save right???*


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 24, 2011)

No, not unless you have real-time saves at your disposal.


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 24, 2011)

what do you mean?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 24, 2011)

I take it you don't have anything like a Supercard DSTwo.
It's basically a savestate for flashcarts.


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, I don't have a Suprcard DSTwO, but I have a R4I-SDHC


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 24, 2011)

So......
My conclusion: Wait until another save patch comes out?


----------



## Pablo3DS (Apr 24, 2011)

mudro33 said:
			
		

> What do you mean???, solution for saving or black screen?



Yes , only the black screen , the save I don't know because I don't tested


----------



## Color~ (Apr 24, 2011)

I wait for the patch. ^ ^.


----------



## azkirby (Apr 24, 2011)

Color~ said:
			
		

> I wait for the patch. ^ ^.



Me too


----------



## machomuu (Apr 24, 2011)

mudro33 said:
			
		

> So......
> My conclusion: Wait until another save patch comes out?


Please don't double post, if you want a conclusion to get it to work, buy it.


----------



## Color~ (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, buy this game. But wait for Europe Version.


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 24, 2011)

There will never be a europe version


----------



## Color~ (Apr 24, 2011)

I could have been expected ...


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 24, 2011)

1 question, Pokemon SS and HG didn't save, is this the same problem?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 24, 2011)

mudro33 said:
			
		

> There will never be a europe version


This game is here to teach kids to be able to type well using a keyboard.
Who knows, this game could get released in Europe and USA for the same purpose as well.


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 24, 2011)

Nintendo said it probably will not come out in EU or America...


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 24, 2011)

mudro33 said:
			
		

> Nintendo said it probably will not come out in EU or America...


Gonna need a source on that.


----------



## zombymario (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds as another Pokemon spin-off (I don't know if this is a BAD spinf-off). To0 bad I can't understand Japanese


----------



## machomuu (Apr 24, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> mudro33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not confirming anything, but more than likely it won't be released outside of Japan


----------



## loco365 (Apr 24, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda hafta agree. It would be immensely different in international releases. It would be like Pokemon Battrio. We don't have arcade game-like systems on every street corner, unlike fire hydrants. I don't see an international release. At least there isn't a region lock so you can play it on a DSiXL or a 3DS. Isn't it 3DS compatible?


----------



## plasma (Apr 24, 2011)

Games fine (an reaaally fun) on Wood 1.29? (Latest...i can't remember) just the save AP is still there....thanks for the 1st bypass patch...hope YWG fixes the rest


----------



## VentusVanitas (Apr 25, 2011)

The game is great, but long. Im not playing past Serperior until a save fix is out.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Apr 25, 2011)

very difficult to play , the japanese names of pokemons don't enter in my memory =/


----------



## Shiro09 (Apr 25, 2011)

Pablo3DS said:
			
		

> very difficult to play , the japanese names of pokemons don't enter in my memory =/


Yeah, also the keyboard on the screen is too small and I end up touching the letter next to the one I am supposed to pick.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 25, 2011)

Are the pokemons' names in kanji or Romaji?


----------



## Zowayix (Apr 25, 2011)

There is no kanji for Pokemon names. They're in both hiragana and romaji.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 25, 2011)

Zowayix said:
			
		

> There is no kanji for Pokemon names. They're in both hiragana and romaji.


Well then it's a good thing I only play the Japanese version of Pokemon White 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Whoops, I didn't mean Kanji, I meant Katakana, but if it's only Hiragana and Romaji I'l be fine.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 25, 2011)

mudro33 said:
			
		

> Nintendo said it probably will not come out in EU or America...


Probably.


----------



## DarkPokeTrainerW (Apr 25, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> lol i meaned rom xD what is rm ?



RM means rapid manufacturing...


----------



## DarkPokeTrainerW (Apr 25, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> Pablo3DS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try to calibrate your DS first.


----------



## DarkPokeTrainerW (Apr 25, 2011)

So you think that the save problem will be solved when you RTS? 'Cause my CycloDS Evolution supports RTS...


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 25, 2011)

Dude, don't triple post because it's against the rules.


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 25, 2011)

Besides from that, this game is for Japanese people to learn how to say and to learn words in English.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 25, 2011)

You know, I bet there could be a patch written for English of the Dead that causes it to use the keyboard.


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 25, 2011)

mudro33 said:
			
		

> Besides from that, this game is for Japanese people to learn how to say and to learn words in English.


FAIL

It's the other way around.

EDIT: I'm too lazy to read any of the previous pages.
Does this work clean on AKAIO 1.8.6a or whatever the latest is?
Or is there a hex patch or AR code that is needed?


----------



## Arras (Apr 25, 2011)

ATM you need a patch (OpenPatch, link some pages ago) to start it and some more patches (that aren't released yet) or real time saves to save it. Does not work clean on anything.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 25, 2011)

This game's not bad, it's actually pretty fun.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 25, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> mudro33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FAIL

Its for japanese kids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "normal english people" don't import japanese pokemon typing games to learn japanese. it was released in japan, not in america. have a nice day


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Apr 25, 2011)

I do not think this will have an international release; the game is too gimmicky for consideration.
...not that I shall not play, but I should mention.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 25, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> This game's not bad, it's actually pretty fun.


I have to agree. Plus, I'm learning hiragana at the same time. It'll be some nice practice for me. I can't wait for a save patch though. I'll be lovely to save.~


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 25, 2011)

Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
			
		

> I do not think this will have an international release; the game is too gimmicky for consideration.
> ...not that I shall not play, but I should mention.


They said the same thing for Hey You! Pikachu!


----------



## machomuu (Apr 25, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but is a game meant to teach.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Apr 25, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> Ziggy Zigzagoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which never came out in most countries...


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (Apr 26, 2011)

Is this game fun?


----------



## Color~ (Apr 26, 2011)

Pff... NEED PATCH FOR SAVE! XD


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 26, 2011)

Maybe something with AR?


----------



## Aragox (Apr 26, 2011)

May rise version where you will learn Japanese (U.S. version)?


----------



## Color~ (Apr 26, 2011)

I think we not get the patch. >.


----------



## Evo.lve (Apr 26, 2011)

Color~ said:
			
		

> I think we not get the patch. >.


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 26, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Stop complaining. Do you do anything that benefits the scene in any way? No? STFU then.
> 
> HERE is your patch,
> 
> ...



I am not going to pay for this game...


----------



## azariaspice (Apr 26, 2011)

mudro33 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you don't wanna buy it, then you must not wanna play that badly.  This isn't gonna be too popular of a game, so don't be surprised if nobody ever patches it.  It's not really a major title like Black & White.  If you really wanna play it, then buy it.  But really, why bother?  It's a JAPANESE typing game.


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 26, 2011)

I know, but I am busy with a patch for it -.-


----------



## sklo (Apr 26, 2011)

azariaspice said:
			
		

> But really, why bother?  It's a JAPANESE typing game.



You mean there is NO SENSE IN TRANSLATING JAPAN GAMES BECAUSE THEY'RE JAPAN?!
And THERE IS NO SENSE IN PLAYING JAPANESE GAME BECAUSE IT'S JAPAN?!


----------



## Evo.lve (Apr 26, 2011)

mudro33 said:
			
		

> I know, but I am busy with a patch for it -.-
> 
> Seeing as you're bitching about how there's no patch, you're obviously not.
> 
> ...


The idea is that no one is going to translate and/or AP patch a JAPANESE typing game that is designed to help JAPANESE children learn to pronounce things in ENGLISH.

And seeing as how you're ranting about this *in English*, you obviously don't need to learn *English*.


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am bissy but it's not working, I don't think I can do it but i'm at least trying -.-


----------



## mudro33 (Apr 26, 2011)

Srry for double post,
I patched Pokemon Black and White for R4I-SDHC too for myself, I'm trying change data in the sav file...


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 26, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> The idea is that no one is going to translate and/or AP patch a JAPANESE typing game that is designed to help JAPANESE children learn to pronounce things in ENGLISH.
> 
> And seeing as how you're ranting about this *in English*, you obviously don't need to learn *English*.


I'm not sure about this, but I think the japanese actually type out their own language phonetically using a standard QWERTY keyboard.
Try loading up a japanese pokémon black/white rom, bring up the QWERTY on-screen keyboard for nicknaming a pokémon, and try typing out it's romaji name.
Like Tsutarja, the "tsu" would become the kana "?", try it.
That example is at least true.


----------



## dropper (Apr 26, 2011)

cough


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 26, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Evo.lve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just try a Japanese keyboard configuration on your computer.
It does that.


----------



## DJ91990 (Apr 26, 2011)

OKAY THAT IS IT! I have read over 14 pages of Noobs *****ing about the game not saving!
To all you *****ing noobs out there, THE ROM IS MADE AVAILABLE AT THE OWNER'S EXPENSE! YOU ARE NOT ENTITLED TO A FULLY-WORKING ROM! IF YOU WANT TO PLAY THE GAME SO BADLY EITHER BORROW IT FROM A FRIEND THAT YOU KNOW HAS IT, BUY IT, OR STUDY HEX CODE AND TRY TO PATCH IT YOURSELVES! You ungrateful little *******!

I am disappointed that this game does not fully work on AKAIO, if it get's patched then yay, it not then no big deal.


----------



## machomuu (Apr 26, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> OKAY THAT IS IT! I have read over 14 pages of Noobs *****ing about the game not saving!
> To all you *****ing noobs out there, THE ROM IS MADE AVAILABLE AT THE OWNER'S EXPENSE! YOU ARE NOT ENTITLED TO A FULLY-WORKING ROM! IF YOU WANT TO PLAY THE GAME SO BADLY EITHER BORROW IT FROM A FRIEND THAT YOU KNOW HAS IT, BUY IT, OR STUDY HEX CODE AND TRY TO PATCH IT YOURSELVES! You ungrateful little *******!
> 
> I am disappointed that this game does not fully work on AKAIO, if it get's patched then yay, it not then no big deal.


While that's not necessarily how I would say it, this is true.  Don't complain, do something about it.


----------



## jayparadox (Apr 27, 2011)

Who wants to play with their PC keyboard?
I've made this Lua script for it: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PWMXN7OF

Enjoy.


----------



## plasma (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope a save patch is made soon....fuckin no0bs whining.....


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 28, 2011)

My copy came in the mail, and I gotta say typing on the keyboard is great.


----------



## GranolaBar (Apr 29, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> GameWinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think the in-game keyboard will be hard especially if it's a QWERTY keyboard so i guess i'm not gonna try it out soon.


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 29, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> My copy came in the mail, and I gotta say typing on the keyboard is great.


Any chance you could scan the kana insert page that was included?


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 29, 2011)

wow just wow... 14 pages about complain and stuff like that personally i will be damned if this comes out in EU and USA region's also they should make a Hey You Pikachu!! for ds or 3ds that would be funny cussing the little jerk out.

but i'm not going bother with this game through.. it looks hard enough i only like my games in english and english voices only but i can deal with some in japense sayings and crap like that.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 29, 2011)

Alex_32571 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually yeah, if it's in the box I can do that. I hadn't noticed it.


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 29, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Alex_32571 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be amazing!
Some Japanese dude posted pictures of his box on another forum and I saw that page, so it should be there. (:


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh snap, it's actually an awesome wall poster of sorts, it's pretty big so I'll have to scan it in pieces, but I'll photoshop it into a single piece.

Edit: Here it is, spoilered because it's super high-res.
http://gbatemp.net/pix/125264/Battle%20and...20composite.jpg


Spoiler


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 29, 2011)

You, sir, are my hero.


----------



## Seicomart (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you for the scan, added to my preservation project, 12 years and going strong.


----------



## DJ91990 (May 1, 2011)

You know, I can't even find the dump of this game on the site I go to for my dumps. Oh well, I guess by the time the site I go to updates with this dump a patch for fixing all the problems or a flashcard update will be out as well. *hopes*

@RupeeClock

Thank you for scanning and piecing together that poster. I have saved it to My Pictures and will find it useful in the future.


----------



## GolemdX (May 1, 2011)

I just tried buying the game from Play-Asia, but it seems they don't take PayPal Instant Transfer, and I have no credit card.

So now I have to do a bank transfer (which I have no clue how to do), or find another place to buy.
Anybody know a good place to buy that would take PayPal Instant Transfer or eCheck?

That keyboard looks wicked.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (May 1, 2011)

GolemdX said:
			
		

> I just tried buying the game from Play-Asia, but it seems they don't take PayPal Instant Transfer, and I have no credit card.
> 
> So now I have to do a bank transfer (which I have no clue how to do), or find another place to buy.
> Anybody know a good place to buy that would take PayPal Instant Transfer or eCheck?
> ...



Have you tried searching ebay?


----------



## GolemdX (May 1, 2011)

I could, but I don't have an account and I believe that I'm too young to sign up there anyways.

EDIT: On another note, what are the chances of somebody reverse-engineering the keyboard for other usage?


----------



## azkirby (May 2, 2011)

Yes!
i think the game is fixed for YSM3! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There is a new update for YSM3, I don't have time to play it, but i hope it is a fix!


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 2, 2011)

Isn't there a keyboard peripheral for the DS? I imagine this game would be useless for the DSi.


----------



## GolemdX (May 2, 2011)

as stated before, it's a Bluetooth keyboard that connects to the system through the game cartridge. It's compatible with all DS models, including the 3DS.


----------



## tj445 (May 3, 2011)

I still dont see why this game gets such a hype


----------



## The Catboy (May 3, 2011)

tj445 said:
			
		

> I still dont see why this game gets such a hype


It has Pokemon in the title. There you go your answer.


----------



## mudro33 (May 5, 2011)

Got the sav working: http://filetrip.net/f24939-RetroGameFan-Mu...pdate-6-58.html


----------



## avenir (May 8, 2011)

Sorry it isn't working yet? ttpatch.dat was updated?


----------



## azkirby (May 19, 2011)

mudro33 said:
			
		

> Got the sav working: http://filetrip.net/f24939-RetroGameFan-Mu...pdate-6-58.html



I hope this works finally for the M3I zero.


----------



## DJ91990 (May 22, 2011)

I know what's wrong with the game.

Everyone is looking at the save data! "What could possibly be wrong with the save data!?"

It is still Anti-Piracy at work:

AP Screen 1: Black Screen complaining about something. Most likely "An error has occurred please turn off the DS"
Screen 1: Searching for Keyboard.
AP Screen 2: "Initializing Save Data, don't turn off the power or remove game card!"
Tittle Screen
>Save Data Screen

AP Screen 2 under normal function should only be seen once.


If you play the game, and hit a Save point, then go to the Trainer's Card on the Home Menu and click the blue button on the right, then click /Hi/ then you will return to the tittle screen. When you click the button to start the game, you are taken to a load save game screen. You can have up to four save files! The problem is when the game is soft-reset or hard-reset the AP structure starts again.

"If [hash check A] = [defined value] returns false, setflag "Save Data?" off" Which would cause the "Initializing save data" screen to re-appear.

Too bad this doesn't to any good because I can't hack my way out of a cardboard box!
So go ahead and completely disregard this post or poke fun at it. By no means use it as a way to possibly find the proper fix for this game. Never mind me at all. I am just going to raise my Zorua to Level 100 now. Bye.


----------

